# Black Piranha?



## newfish (Oct 25, 2010)

Advertised at my lfs as a black piranha, but they have another tank with a single piranha in it labeled as a black piranha as well. The differences are quite noticeable, this one is for $30 and the other one is for $70. The $70 black piranha looks like it has shiny silver skin with red eyes already. They are about the same size.

From what I've read it could just be a compressus. Quotes are taken from two other sites stating this.

"This species is sometimes intermixed with S. rhombeus in shipments to hobbyists. Often confusing to pet shop dealers by its appearance and sometimes called a black piranha."

"This species is often mislabeled, and sold under the name of other piranha."

Thumbnails below*



There is also this piranha and I don't know if it's a red belly or what... it does not have the ventral fins


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, Serras are often labled as "black piranha" regardless of the species.

I wouldn't consider a compressus to be _"just a compressus..."_ they're a very cool species.

IMO, if you see one you like, get it... regardless of what species it is.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The bottom pic is def a red belly and the top almost looks like an irratins but I could be wrong.
Are those the exact pics of the actual fish your speaking of?


----------



## newfish (Oct 25, 2010)

****** said:


> The bottom pic is def a red belly and the top almost looks like an irratins but I could be wrong.
> Are those the exact pics of the actual fish your speaking of?


Yes, those are the actual fish. 
I'm interested in purchasing one of them and have been out of the hobby for about 5yrs so I was just wanting to know what I'm doing or what I'm buying. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Buy the top fish.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh crap, I didn't even notice the fish pics... I saw them out of the corner of my eye, but subconsciously identified them as a couple little thumbnails in yer signature.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

top one is your better choice







the other one is a red , but it is your choice both are very good lookin P's.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Pic 1-rhom
Pic 2- Red belly. Possibly at one time the runt noting its battered fins and its underside that may of been bit at one time


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^^....I agree with Sean, 100%


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

The one on the top is unique. I would get him for sure!


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Yea the one on top is way cooler! The red belly is awesome, I love mine but I wouldn't pay $30 for a single red belly in that condition.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice, reminds me of my Comp, top pic anyways, reds are over priced these days, god knows why.


----------

